# DS #2329: Super Dodgeball Brawlers (USA)



## JPH (May 30, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3261^^


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 30, 2008)

OMG ! i wish i could play this :-( 


* goes back to eating his .................BACON


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 30, 2008)

Yes!  Come on, SDB, please be good!


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 30, 2008)

oh. this game is pretty good. at least, the japanese version is >_>


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 30, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> oh. this game is pretty good. at least, the japanese version is >_>


people said jap version too slow
i think they bumped up the speed a bit in this version


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2008)

*Screenshots*



 

 

 

 

 

 





I bet this is going to rock!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 30, 2008)

Cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried playing a dodgeball game before and found it quite fun. I hope this is good.


----------



## guardian_457 (May 30, 2008)

so bored from lack of games in english =*( probably gonna test this one out or continue playing pokemon again


----------



## bgfolio (May 30, 2008)

"If you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball."

I am a HUGE Super dodge ball fan. Cannot wait!


----------



## BakuFunn (May 30, 2008)

Nice first post. 
I cant wait until i download and play it. I am eagerly F5'ing the page.


----------



## bgfolio (May 30, 2008)

Not sure if you guys have ever checked out this site, but it's BAD-ASS! (videos of NES gameplay):

NES Guide

I was searching for a SDB video so I didn't have to boot up the NES


----------



## Giangsta (May 30, 2008)

hows the 8 player support?

is that for the FFA mode only?

-edit, can u play more then 2 players in the normal VS mode?


----------



## vDrag0n (May 30, 2008)

Sweet! hopefuly this will be a fun game that'll keep my attention for more then 5mins.


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2008)

Just played it.
Pretty sweet, funny as hell too.
You can go up and knock the shit out of somebody for no reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pretty easy to pick up, nothing to it really. Just pick up the ball and chunk it at the opponent while their back is turned...

Great game, too bad no Wi-Fi.


----------



## FreshSoul (May 30, 2008)

WHEN AND WHERE CAN I GET THIS


----------



## distorted.freque (May 30, 2008)

FreshSoul said:
			
		

> WHEN AND WHERE CAN I GET THIS


If you're asking for roms...please don't. >_> Isn't allowed...remember?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 30, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Just played it.
> Pretty sweet, funny as hell too.
> You can go up and knock the shit out of somebody for no reason.
> 
> ...


lol yeah. i played the jap version. and you can punch. and throw rocks and sticks and random stuff that fall from the sky..i think


----------



## a_russak (May 30, 2008)

FreshSoul said:
			
		

> WHEN AND WHERE CAN I GET THIS



At a store, hyuk hyuk.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 30, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> OMG ! i wish i could play this :-(
> 
> 
> * goes back to eating his .................BACON








BM, your humor is so much like bacon, too: crisp and delicious!

I really don't see what all the hype is about with this game. Of course, I'll try it. I'm not one to pass up on a free game that's making a name for itself, but still...


----------



## Unchi-san (May 30, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its probably just being nostalgic for the nes version (which i love... but the soccer one was the BEST)


----------



## Wabsta (May 30, 2008)

Is it even dumped yet? Can't seem to find it, on multiple rom sites...


----------



## eife (May 30, 2008)

At last!!!!!!

too bad I have to work before playing it!!!!! :'(:'(:'(:'(


----------



## blahman (May 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah you do 1 damage to them every hit, but you cant killed them once they're down to 1hp.
Also punching and kicking them chargers their super bar really quick.


----------



## FreshSoul (May 30, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Is it even dumped yet? Can't seem to find it, on multiple rom sites...




I'm with you bro, I can't seem to find it either.


----------



## fateastray (May 30, 2008)

Same here. All in due time.


----------



## warbird (May 30, 2008)

Not pred yet. It has been dumped though. Just be patient. Will be available as soon as it gets pred


----------



## Satangel (May 30, 2008)

Wow, in the NFO one of the admins of GBAtemp is thanked, Thuglife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kewl


----------



## warbird (May 30, 2008)

admin of ds-scene made the nfo


----------



## kemosabe (May 30, 2008)

woot, finally in english


----------



## pilotwangs (May 30, 2008)

im gonna nab it now,ive been waiting for this for ages.


----------



## gov78 (May 30, 2008)

has it been pred yet


----------



## cippy (May 30, 2008)

not yet


----------



## Hadrian (May 30, 2008)

Can't wait to get this, the only problem with the J version was it was a tad too slow, but the vids of the US version certainly show that its been sped up like promised.

I think there is also a Brawl mode without balls so you can just fight.


----------



## bunnybreaker (May 30, 2008)

The Japanese version was sweet, but I didn't play it once I heard it was coming out in English. Now I just have to wait to download it.

Also, what does "pred" mean? I read it and think of Predators.


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> The Japanese version was sweet, but I didn't play it once I heard it was coming out in English. Now I just have to wait to download it.
> 
> Also, what does "pred" mean? I read it and think of Predators.



It means it's an "official" scene release.
Any releases such as videos or games must be pre'd to be considered a release.


----------



## bunnybreaker (May 30, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but what does it actually mean, what is it short for, previewed?

edit: Also, who is responsible for deciding what becomes an "official" scene release?


----------



## BlueStar (May 30, 2008)

Just had a go but can't seem to get my head around it.  Probably doesn't help that I don't know the rules of dodgeball, which is why I gave up on the Jap version.  Hoped there'd be some kind of tutorial in this one but apparently not.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 30, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PRE is not a contraction ...


----------



## pilotwangs (May 30, 2008)

Grr,i wanna play it.


----------



## Hadrian (May 30, 2008)

This game is really good, best Super Dodgeball game for a while. Not only is the game more faster than the Japanese release, but gameplay and controls seem more responsive and smooth.  It is so significant to the enjoyment with these changes.

I don't recall a vending machine falling onto the court during play, so you can pick it up and throw it at your opponent.  Maybe it didn't happen when I played the J version.

Brawl mode does have the ball but you're not restricted by the court and everyone can be a target, pretty much a free for all.

Such a shame there isn't any WFC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also don't ask me for this, or I'll report you.  I would love to share it but its against rules.


----------



## ShadowXP (May 30, 2008)

Downloading now, finally it's here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's only a 64mbit game too, I'm sure this will be on my cart for a long time


----------



## Mars (May 30, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> This game is really good, best Super Dodgeball game for a while. Not only is the game more faster than the Japanese release, but gameplay and controls seem more responsive and smooth.  It is so significant to the enjoyment with these changes.
> 
> I don't recall a vending machine falling onto the court during play, so you can pick it up and throw it at your opponent.  Maybe it didn't happen when I played the J version.
> 
> ...



Yes!! Glad to hear things have been tweaked. This looks like great multiplayer fun.


----------



## ShadowXP (May 30, 2008)

Can somebody list the controls please?


----------



## HeatMan Advance (May 30, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Just had a go but can't seem to get my head around it.  Probably doesn't help that I don't know the rules of dodgeball, which is why I gave up on the Jap version.  Hoped there'd be some kind of tutorial in this one but apparently not.




Dodgeball is pretty simple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just dodge the ball. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pick it up and throw it back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's like a tag elimination with a ball. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Whoever is the last man standing wins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only rule is don't get hit. Infact, this game has more in it than it's real life counter part ever will.


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2008)

Sigh* Still cant find it... oh well back to sleep for me... ill have sweet dodgeball playing dreams...


----------



## masvill20 (May 30, 2008)

Same here, I still can't find it. My DS really needs a decent game to play, last one was Drone Tactics, and that was quite a while ago. This is probably just the calm before the storm of new games.


----------



## milesprowler2 (May 30, 2008)

a- pass to team mate/duck
b- throw/catch
x- Punch 
y- kick
(A+b) jump


----------



## BlueStar (May 30, 2008)

milesprowler2 said:
			
		

> a- pass to team mate/duck
> b- throw/catch
> x- Punch
> y- kick
> (A+b) jump



How refreshing to see such a useful first post, thanks


----------



## Curley5959 (May 30, 2008)

finally got Super Dodgeball Brawlers after hours of searching... Going to try it out now and if its not as good as people say it is, Im going to keep THEM in the teeth.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just Kidding


----------



## Mars (May 30, 2008)

Finally found the game after hours of scouring rom sites.

Feels really retro, but it seems a bit slow to me despite all the tweaking. Is there a turbo button or something?

That aside though, it looks solid from my limited time with it. There is tons to customize, and at only 8 MB this will stay on my SD for a while.


----------



## Hadrian (May 30, 2008)

Mars said:
			
		

> Finally found the game after hours of scouring rom sites.
> 
> Feels really retro, but it seems a bit slow to me despite all the tweaking. Is there a turbo button or something?
> 
> That aside though, it looks solid from my limited time with it. There is tons to customize, and at only 8 MB this will stay on my SD for a while.


If you press the direction you're going twice you can run.  There are also items you can buy that'll improve throwing speed and so on.


----------



## Giangsta (May 30, 2008)

LOL, i just checked google and i found the game in 2 seconds

(can i say what i typed to find the game?)


----------



## GrayFox Cap (May 30, 2008)

Oh, my child hood returns in NDS format!  I was addicted to this game on the NES but I never owned (was in the possession of) it so I would end up going to a friend's house to play it.

Woo!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 30, 2008)

Giangsta said:
			
		

> LOL, i just checked google and i found the game in 2 seconds
> 
> (can i say what i typed to find the game?)



Best not to ... you've told people enough to find it for themselves ...

Plus, if people don't have regular, reliable download locations, then it will be in their own best interests to learn to find these places themselves ...


----------



## gov78 (May 30, 2008)

is there a way to choose what special shot u have?


----------



## pilotwangs (May 30, 2008)

Im still searching rom sites,my main one has not uploaded it yet.


----------



## pakoito (May 30, 2008)

I've played this game quite a lot in a Neogeo emulator. It was a grrrrrrrrrrreat fun game, I hope DS version is too ^^


----------



## Flameburst (May 30, 2008)

I'm also searching the rom sites, I really want this game.


----------



## Mars (May 30, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Mars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaah thanks, I'm starting to like this game more and more.


----------



## eife (May 30, 2008)

I don't understand what they call an ultimate shot. It's one of the superpower, but when I activate it, nothing happens (for a normal shot or a super shot)

Anyone as a clue about it?


----------



## gov78 (May 30, 2008)

i still wanna know if u can change the Supershots


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2008)

How do u even activate supershots?? All i do is dash and then throw and sometimes it will randomly shoot one out...
BTW are L AND R useless in this game? i havent found a use for them at all


----------



## datsnake (May 30, 2008)

Anyone having issues playing this on a R4? Its giving me this error message right when I start the game: "Failed to read the data. Turn power off and reinsert the game card"

I'm on the latest firmware.


----------



## masvill20 (May 30, 2008)

Just got the game, running on R4 Firmware 1.18, and it's running fine. Are you sure yours is 1.18?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 30, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> This game is really good, best Super Dodgeball game for a while. Not only is the game more faster than the Japanese release, but gameplay and controls seem more responsive and smooth.  It is so significant to the enjoyment with these changes.
> 
> I don't recall a vending machine falling onto the court during play, so you can pick it up and throw it at your opponent.  Maybe it didn't happen when I played the J version.
> 
> ...


lol. brawl mode? so you just throw stuff >< how violent ^.^
oh yeah. in the jap version when i played, a vending machine fell from the sky
and i was like... wtf...didnt try to throw it though
dude. wifi would have been a hit
is there multiplayer though? single card?


----------



## datsnake (May 30, 2008)

masvill20 said:
			
		

> Just got the game, running on R4 Firmware 1.18, and it's running fine. Are you sure yours is 1.18?



Haha, I can't believe I made a mistake like that. I thought I updated it yesterday, But I actually put the old 1.*0*8 firmware on the card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry about that.


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2008)

Theres multiplayer single and multi card


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 30, 2008)

cris92x said:
			
		

> Theres multiplayer single and multi card


thanks

btw. the characters are like soooo friggin cute
like fat. and short. and chubby. and fat.
i love kicking and punching people
and watching them fly in the air :]
how sadistic of me though


----------



## BoomtownBilly (May 30, 2008)

Hello for those people trying to do super shots,

you need to run 5 paces then throw.

listen for the paces, like 1,2,3,4,5 

I completed the jap version of the game and cant wait to try this version!

hoy yesh.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 30, 2008)

I am seriously loving this game right now.  This is definitely faster than the japanese version.  It's clear they made some necessary improvements.


----------



## funem (May 30, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Just had a go but can't seem to get my head around it.  Probably doesn't help that I don't know the rules of dodgeball, which is why I gave up on the Jap version.  Hoped there'd be some kind of tutorial in this one but apparently not.



If you're going to become true dodgeballers, then you've got to learn the five d's of dodgeball: dodge, duck, dip, dive and dodge!


----------



## Prime (May 30, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Dodgeball is a great movie.


----------



## Wabsta (May 30, 2008)

Yay, just came out of school, and it's ready to download


----------



## SchuchWun (May 30, 2008)

Hoping to test the multiplayer tonight but otherwise this game rox my sox!


----------



## pikirika (May 30, 2008)

Far out! I love this game but I think I need more training bc my mexican team is loosing every match.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 30, 2008)

I haven't played DBall in ages--and never on a video game. I'll use this to substitute real life physical movement this summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol.

But I wouldn't mind checking this game out.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 30, 2008)

does it matter a lot what team/characters i pick?


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2008)

Different characters have different stats


----------



## xdarkx (May 30, 2008)

Haven't played a dodgeball game in a long time, so I have to try and remember how to do special throw again.


----------



## rest0re (May 30, 2008)

very manly game!


----------



## wiidsguy (May 30, 2008)

How is the game, is it fun, how dose it look and play.. thanks


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2008)

This game fucking rocks. I vaguely remember playing the GBA one, but by the screenshots - this looks better.
I'm addicted to the tournament mode right now, and the brawl mode is funny as hell as you can just whoop the shit out of people.
Definitely give this game a go!


----------



## Opium (May 30, 2008)

milesprowler2 said:
			
		

> a- pass to team mate/duck
> b- throw/catch
> x- Punch
> y- kick
> (A+b) jump



Oh thank god for that. Cheers!

And welcome to the community! Grog on me for that useful post.


----------



## OuTee (May 30, 2008)

Ground Special - tap forward 2 times and count 5 steps (or quick count 5) and shot like crazy.
Aerial Special - tap forward 2 times -> jump (a+b) -> shot in the highest point in air.

Its all bout timing. :]


----------



## funem (May 30, 2008)

Liked the game, shame there is no Patches O'Houlihan in it though......



You couldn't hit water if you fell out of a boat

(Best bit in film....)


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 31, 2008)

Tried the game out, not too bad.  I've never played any of the other dodgeball games, so it seems pretty interesting.

The leader on my team uses a Pizza Ball attack that's pretty much a half-court-wide blast that pierces.  XD  I don't know why I went with Italy, maybe because they had good catch stats or so?


----------



## airpirate545 (May 31, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> Liked the game, shame there is no Patches O'Houlihan in it though......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we do need Patches....

Why is this game so small ?


----------



## Curley5959 (May 31, 2008)

Dont know, but its good that its small, Doesnt take much space up on my flashcart!!


----------



## Strokemouth (May 31, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> Liked the game, shame there is no Patches O'Houlihan in it though......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like watching a bunch of retards trying to hump a doorknob!

I find this game to be pretty decent, surprisingly. I owned (as in, purchased, although I did pwn it as well) the original NES Dodgeball, and this brings back a lot of memories!


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 31, 2008)

I still have the original NES version, GBA too.  I am a master at the original arcade from the 80s, and have played/got good at the NeoGeo, Gameboy, TG16(PCEngine) and even SuperFamicom game.  This should be fun.  I think there was one on a Sega system too I tried, didn't play very well, could have been a hack or knockoff.  This looks fun, I'm going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## jan777 (May 31, 2008)

how do i do the super throwing thing the enemy does?


----------



## JPH (May 31, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> how do i do the super throwing thing the enemy does?



You have to tap the touch screen when the gauge fills up.
You'll go into like a "super" mode. Then you run at the enemy and jump, hold down B and then release.
The ball should do some crazy shit and you'll get a good blow on the enemy.


----------



## pakoito (May 31, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> Liked the game, shame there is no Patches O'Houlihan in it though......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of that scene was removed/censored for spanish version and I didn't know it O_O

Sons of a bit****



'bout the game, I miss the old half-quarter superthrow or passthrow


----------



## jan777 (May 31, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok tnx


----------



## m3rox (May 31, 2008)

Game's way too easy.  I started out on normal, beat it, went on to hard, beat it, then decided to do easy just so I could say I beat all 3 difficulty levels.

All you have to do is kick the dude holding the ball, then run across the line, press A to grab the ball, then quickly press B to throw the ball at one of your opponents.


----------



## JPH (May 31, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Game's way too easy.  I started out on normal, beat it, went on to hard, beat it, then decided to do easy just so I could say I beat all 3 difficulty levels.
> 
> All you have to do is kick the dude holding the ball, then run across the line, press A to grab the ball, then quickly press B to throw the ball at one of your opponents.



It's easy, yes, but super-addictive. I'm sure it would be more challenging in multi-player, with another person.
Plus it's got some great replay value.
Don't diss on this game, yo.


----------



## m3rox (May 31, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not dissing, just disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was expecting hard to be a challenge.


----------



## 0xyG3N (May 31, 2008)

It doesnt look good but it looks fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What do you need to do in this game?


----------



## HeatMan Advance (May 31, 2008)

^Play dodgeball. That's about it.


----------



## 0xyG3N (May 31, 2008)

Uhh ok then....


----------



## rest0re (May 31, 2008)

does this game have billy bob thornton playing mr. woodcock ?


----------



## dawn.wan (May 31, 2008)

i cant see how ppl are saying this is slow... i just started a tourney and its 10x faster than chou nekketsu koukou kunio.. i think i prefer the JP release



			
				JPH said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this trick still works; at the start of the match run to the ball and do a punch kick combo then step back and repeat until all the opponents hp gauges are at a single dark blue.. 1 hit kills from there


----------



## Zantheo (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh boy!
Mike Tyson's Punchout MULTIPLAYER!


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ cocaine is one helluva drug


----------



## pikirika (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't get me wrong buddies but I think this punch&kick cheat is for pussies.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jun 1, 2008)

pikirika said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong buddies but I think this punch&kick cheat is for pussies.



I'm not your buddy guy.

OT: I don't like this game that much. It's boring and it hurts my finger as i have to constantly hold on. Also, even if it is sped up, it goes way to slowly.


----------



## pikirika (Jun 1, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> pikirika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, have it you way with other games.
Sorry to hear that about your little fingers, that's pretty sad


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh and by the way, its not really a cheat.. more of a tactic which involves getting their hp down, i guess, but continuously punching and kicking, i guess, is a bit lame..

I start off, run up to the other guy getting the ball and kick him in the nads as hes picking it up, then i pick the ball up and throw it at him.. Best starting tactic..


----------



## pikirika (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello Curley, I read your review and I think it's great but there is one thing you missed about the touch screen, it's used for the special super shots.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, thanks... I havent used special super shots but use super shots.. can u tell me how to use special super shots.. Ill add it in the review after..


----------



## beautifulbeast (Jun 2, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> pikirika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not your guy, friend!


----------



## pikirika (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know how exactly does it works but when the rivals are throwing badly you can select your super shot and touch the "S" in the middle of the lower screen. 
Look at the aussies here:


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 2, 2008)

beautifulbeast said:
			
		

> jgu1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not your friend, dude!


other than that, 
how do you perform different 'super' shots?
i get the same shot every time i throw the ball


----------



## fatfrank (Jun 2, 2008)

you guys should try ike ike nekketsu hockey bu for the nes, pretty easy to find an english patch, and it's originally made by tecnos japan, the g uys who made the original super dodgeball.  I love you all


----------



## Goloki (Jun 3, 2008)

Is is just me or this game is really... slow? I have beaten the Easy and Normal championships and, well, the matches are kinda slow. After watching some videos of the GBA version, I was expecting something quicker-paced than this. The game is good, but I think it suffers from a major pacing problem....


----------



## pikirika (Jun 4, 2008)

fatfrank said:
			
		

> you guys should try ike ike nekketsu hockey bu for the nes, pretty easy to find an english patch, and it's originally made by tecnos japan, the g uys who made the original super dodgeball.  I love you all


You can find it in the Kunio-Kun Nekketsu Collection 3 for the gba.
My favorites are Renegade and Kunio Kun no Nekketsu Soccer League (Collection 2)


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 7, 2008)

I liked the gba version better however the game is the best ds game thats been released recently.


----------



## nephdj (Jun 16, 2008)

I liked it, the health power up is cheap as it always lands on the AI side. The powerup always screwed me over

Brawl mode is fun, love to play it against 7 ppl.


----------

